# المساعدة في رسم بروفايل باستخدام الاوتوكاد



## محمد راضي حامد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

يرجى المساعدة في ليسب لرسم بروفايل باستخدام الاوتوكاد مع بيان كيفية استعماله


----------



## hosh123 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
مرفق لك مجموعه روابط هتنفك فى رسم البروفيل 
الرابط الأول ليسب للأخ عبد الباقى وهو شرح طريقه استخدام الليسب فى ملف WORD والرابط هو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/QXrIhvdm/lisp__i.html

الرابط الثانى شرح لرسم البروفيل من خلال الأوتوكاد ( شرح فيديو ) من تنفيذى وهو كان مثال موجود معانا فى المنتدى وأنا شرحته والرابط هو :
http://www.2shared.com/file/2-0Xa8ma/profile.html

أما الرابط الثالث فهو مجموعه معادلات أكسيل لحساب البروفيل لو حابب تبص عليها وانا شرحها فيديو :

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html

ولو عايز اى مساعده انا تحت امرك .


----------



## محمد راضي حامد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط الثاني غير شغال


----------



## hosh123 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو خليل انا جربت الرابط الثانى وهو شغال جرب تانى


----------



## علاء الدين سيد محم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عايز شرح توتال لايكا بيلد200m بالغه العربيه ايميلى [email protected]
شكرا


----------



## منصور محمود ج (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## navigatorw (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير بس الرابط الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## ريان الموسى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

navigatorw قال:


> جزاك الله خير بس الرابط الثاني لا يعمل


 

يعمل ميه بالميه


----------



## pepo.pepo (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bas1977 (5 مايو 2012)

برنامج لاند متخصص بهالامور ليش الاوتوكاد


----------

